# How common is it to use a pseudonym as artist name in the media music industry? What are the pros and cons of pseudonyms?



## Snarf (Nov 1, 2019)

Sorry if this in the wrong sub forum, I don't know where it would fit, but I was really curious what VI-controllers would have to say on this subject.

Basically, I'm trying to decide whether I should use my real name or some made up name (not Snarf) as I start this journey. Contrary to most of the music industry, almost all film and game composers I know seem to use their real life names. I was wondering how this would work out if you have a name that's hard to pronounce or spell in English? Would you choose another name for that reason, and if so, are there any disadvantages to having a pseudonym?


----------



## I like music (Nov 1, 2019)

It doesn't work. I've been trying for years but not having any success.

Sincerely,

John Bingdong69 The Fifth.

PS but seriously, I can't comment in the music industry, as I'm not a part of it. I do know that my particualr name, in my country, means that I have a _much much_ lower chance of getting an interview for a job. So there could be merits to it. What is the reason you're looking into this?


----------



## Geomir (Nov 1, 2019)

Very interesting post / question @Snarf! I have the same "problem" with you!

For a Fantasy Music YouTube Channel, I believe Geomir would be better than Georgios (or George) Mirtsekis! Am I wrong?

Now if you put it next to names like Faramir or Boromir, I think that "Geomir" could have a place in a fantasy setting!  

In the end what is more interesting or eye-catching or memorable?

- Original Composition by Geomir
OR
- Original Composition by George Mirtsekis

I would also value some experienced opinions here!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 1, 2019)

Do you mean pseudonyms like a "real" name or more like a screen name / fantasy nickname / Twitch gamer nonsense?

I'm pretty sure something whacky like pWNkiLLah7 or Elondriel Switfshade isn't gonna fly in the "serious" world.

But how many famous Hollywood stars you know have fake names? A whole damn lot of them. I don't know either if there are any "problems" one might have by going with an artist alias, but I'd imagine if your last name is Charoenthammawat or Jędrzejczyk, it'd probably be better if you go with a name anyone can remember and pronounce.


----------



## DS_Joost (Nov 1, 2019)

I like music said:


> It doesn't work. I've been trying for years but not having any success.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> John Bingdong69 The Fifth.



This made my day. Thank you


----------



## DS_Joost (Nov 1, 2019)

Geomir said:


> Very interesting post / question @Snarf! I have the same "problem" with you!
> 
> For a Fantasy Music YouTube Channel, I believe Geomir would be better than Georgios (or George) Mirtsekis! Am I wrong?
> 
> ...



Last one makes me think of a serious composer. First one makes me think of a trailer production house.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 1, 2019)

On the plus side....if you totally s++t the bed and screw up a major project, you could just go back to using your real name!


----------



## Geomir (Nov 1, 2019)

DS_Joost said:


> Last one makes me think of a serious composer. First one makes me think of a trailer production house.


Thanks for your offering your opinion about this! So now I have to decide if I see myself as a serious composer!


----------



## Gerbil (Nov 1, 2019)

Been doing it for years.


----------



## goalie composer (Nov 1, 2019)

Interesting question. I've seen this go both ways. I've heard of composers using pseudonyms when they work on projects they would rather not show up on their IMDB / credits or when they orchestrate for other composers etc. I've also seen musicians from other genres score films under their band / artist names and then try to slowly become known under their own names (Junkie and Hauschka come to mind). Just my 2 cents


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 1, 2019)

I woke up in a Police cell once and couldn’t remember a thing. Apparently I jumped from the top floor of a moving Double Decker bus and managed to only cut my hand which was all a surprise. When I woke, still drunk. Blood everywhere and very confused, they let me out but I had to sign paperwork. Obviously I signed “Jono not Bono x”. I think the Police thought that was my signature because they didn’t say anything. And nor did anyone when I had to go to court. Good job life has calmed down somewhat these days. 😂


Oh right, you’re talking about pseudonyms in music. Well, if you’re doing Porn or writing for any number of horrendous short films that cross your path it maybe a good idea. Depends if your pseudonym gets bigger than your real name!

I generally use my real name for everything I do now that involves a credit. It makes me take responsibility for my own choices and actions.


----------



## Geomir (Nov 1, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> I woke up in a Police cell once and couldn’t remember a thing. Apparently I jumped from the top floor of a moving Double Decker bus and managed to only cut my hand which was all a surprise. When I woke, still drunk. Blood everywhere and very confused, they let me out but I had to sign paperwork. Obviously I signed “Jono not Bono x”. I think the Police thought that was my signature because they didn’t say anything. And nor did anyone when I had to go to court. Good job life has calmed down somewhat these days. 😂
> 
> 
> Oh right, you’re talking about pseudonyms in music. Well, if you’re doing Porn or writing for any number of horrendous short films that cross your path it maybe a good idea. Depends if your pseudonym gets bigger than your real name!
> ...



So if you were Mr. Grzegorz, you would still *not* use a nickname?


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 1, 2019)

Geomir said:


> So if you were Mr. Grzegorz, you would still *not* use a nickname?




I’d just use “Greg”. Bono, Seal, Sting got away with it 😂


----------



## Consona (Nov 1, 2019)

How's the legal side of it? How do you sign contracts?


----------



## Ivan M. (Nov 1, 2019)

There's a popular singer who has the exact same first and last name as mine. I hate the situation...


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 1, 2019)

I will probably never use my legal first name as I would sound like a country artist. Unless I decide to become a country artist. Then it might work. But my middle name Elizabeth? That works fine. I tend to use a partial form of my legal name for music.


----------



## DS_Joost (Nov 1, 2019)

Eric Prydz has like ten pseudonyms for all kinds of music, and so far it has worked out really frickin' well for him. He is an example for me, so check him out!


----------



## Kony (Nov 1, 2019)

Geomir said:


> In the end what is more interesting or eye-catching or memorable?
> 
> - Original Composition by Geomir
> OR
> - Original Composition by George Mirtsekis


I think the second option is more memorable but that's just my opinion


----------



## brenneisen (Nov 1, 2019)

Vangelis, Enya,

they even made a movie about that Farrokh Bulsara dude


----------



## ReelToLogic (Nov 1, 2019)

Consona said:


> How's the legal side of it? How do you sign contracts?


And to build on this, what about Copyright protection? If a track is "(c) copyright Fakename Pseudoname" can you still claim it is yours? I vaguely recall that copyrights have to use your real name, but I could be wrong...anyone know?


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 1, 2019)

ReelToLogic said:


> And to build on this, what about Copyright protection? If a track is "(c) copyright Fakename Pseudoname" can you still claim it is yours? I vaguely recall that copyrights have to use your real name, but I could be wrong...anyone know?


I'm guessing you have to have a name that is supported by a legal ID?


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Nov 1, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> I'm guessing you have to have a name that is supported by a legal ID?


In our country (Germany) it is possible to have an "artist name" in your ID (but you have to somehow proof you're an artist though).
But this name has less legal value than your real name.


----------



## JohnG (Nov 1, 2019)

Geomir said:


> For a Fantasy Music YouTube Channel, I believe Geomir would be better than Georgios (or George) Mirtsekis! Am I wrong?



I think Georgios is an excellent name. Besides, it sometimes seems that, in Los Angeles, the more your name sound non-American the better.


----------



## WERNERBROS (Nov 1, 2019)

I still can't remember where I got inspiration for mine...


----------



## WaveRider (Nov 1, 2019)

A guy named Bob Dylan would probably tell you that pseudonyms don't work. Always best to use your real name.


----------



## Geomir (Nov 1, 2019)

Kony said:


> I think the second option is more memorable but that's just my opinion





JohnG said:


> I think Georgios is an excellent name. Besides, it sometimes seems that, in Los Angeles, the more your name sound non-American the better.


Thank you for your straightforward help and advice!  I think in the end it's better to use my real name! From all the names mentioned here, the only Greek one is "Vangelis", which may sound a little weird for you to pronounce.


----------



## Anevis (Nov 2, 2019)

I think it depends on you a lot, what you want.
You want your real name? Go for it. You want a pseudonym? Go for it.

Also I'd consider how memorable and pronounceable your name is. Let's say mine. I like mine a lot, but I don't think many people can pronounce it (Lukáš Květoun) with all those things above the letters. I'm not saying Anevis is better nor usable for "serious" compisition career. I'd go for names common in your country and yet memorable and pronounceable.

I don't know how it goes with the legal side of thing though.


----------



## angeruroth (Nov 2, 2019)

You can do just the opposite and use a pseudonym harder to pronounce than your name LOL

Now, being serious, there's nothing wrong about linking both your legal and invented name... And that makes you "more real" than if you only use a pseudonym.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 2, 2019)

I would never do it.


----------



## angeruroth (Nov 2, 2019)

The hard to pronounce part or linking both?


----------



## Anevis (Nov 2, 2019)

angeruroth said:


> You can do just the opposite and use a pseudonym harder to pronounce than your name LOL



Trueee! hahah


----------



## Kony (Nov 2, 2019)

angeruroth said:


> You can do just the opposite and use a pseudonym harder to pronounce than your name LOL


Like Engelbert Humperdinck (aka Arnold George Dorsey)


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 2, 2019)

I do this for so many years and am verry happy with this.


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 2, 2019)

Personally speaking, I've worked with two very successful composers (film, commercials, tv, etc.), both of whom have been using a pseudonym for decades. Their pseudonyms aren't radical or "artsy", they just retained their legal first names but changed their last names.

One of them changed his name legally, so I guess technically, it's no longer a pseudonym, while the other signs contracts with his legal name, but all his work is credited to his pseudonym. It certainly hasn't hurt either of their careers.

As for me, I started using a pseudonym when I discovered there's already another (more popular) artist out there who had my regular name, and I simply wanted to avoid any confusion. And for the record, I consider myself a "semi-pro" - I get paid for some of my music and engineering work, but it's not how I make my living... yet


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 2, 2019)

So now I'm wondering if Ramin D and Abel K are using their real names or pen names.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 2, 2019)

Geomir said:


> Thank you for your straightforward help and advice!  I think in the end it's better to use my real name! From all the names mentioned here, the only Greek one is "Vangelis", which may sound a little weird for you to pronounce.



I like Geomir, though. It seems like an Old English/LOTR name, but one can also see Greek and Russian roots, so it reads like "World Peace". Nice composition of username!

But maybe your real name or something else more neutral would be better, in case you happen to become crabby and bitter later in life (let's hope not!).

Your body of work is in a way your name. If people like your work and really want to hire you, they will learn how to type your written name (or at least enough of it that they can look it up), in order to contact you.

Edit: Just reread your post on page one and saw that Geomir is also a contraction of your real/given name. Very cool!


----------



## Sears Poncho (Nov 2, 2019)

I was thinking about going with Dr. Hfuhruhurr.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 2, 2019)

Okay, okay. Distinctive but also easy to remember are good qualities in a professional name.

Also: "Backstage" people like media composers probably don't have to worry so much about stalkers triangulating their location as much as musical performers do, so that might be another consideration re: whether to use one's "real" name.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Nov 2, 2019)

NekujaK said:


> Personally speaking, I've worked with two very successful composers (film, commercials, tv, etc.), both of whom have been using a pseudonym for decades. Their pseudonyms aren't radical or "artsy", they just retained their legal first names but changed their last names.
> 
> As for me, I started using a pseudonym when I discovered there's already another (more popular) artist out there who had my regular name, and I simply wanted to avoid any confusion. And for the record, I consider myself a "semi-pro" - I get paid for some of my music and engineering work, but it's not how I make my living... yet


If you don't mind me asking, how did you go about setting up your pseudonym from a legal perspective? What steps were required? Also how do the copyrights and other legal elements get assigned back to you?


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 2, 2019)

ReelToLogic said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how did you go about setting up your pseudonym from a legal perspective? What steps were required? Also how do the copyrights and other legal elements get assigned back to you?


I can tell you what has worked for me and some of the folks I've worked with, but this may not be the whole story. For a foolproof answer, you should of course, consult with a copyright laywer. But here's what I know...

Contracts always refer to the legal name, and are signed by the legal name. A contract may include language that references the pseudonym, but it's the legal name that is binding.

Payments are made to the legal name, but can also be paid to the pseudonym provided you set up aliases on your bank account. I don't know how all banks operate, but my bank would only do this if I set up a business account under my pseudonym, and in order to do that, I needed to first get a business license. It may sound complicated, but it's really not.

In terms of copyrights, the US copyright form includes fields that let you identify your pseudonym. The copyright is still in your legal name, but your pseudonym is recognized as a valid alias for your works.

I hope that helps. Again, the best and most complete advice will be obtained from a lawyer, especially since the law can vary from state to state and country to country.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Nov 2, 2019)

Ask Lady Gaga, or Eminem, or Bono, or The Edge, or Ozzy, or Kid Rock, or Daft Punk, or Jamiroquai or...

Of course pseudonyms work. It's just a question of whether you are trying to create an identity bigger than your self. For some, it's easier from an artistic perspective - you say 'fuck everything', embrace the alter ego, and create from that perspective. But is that you? Do you need to create a persona to be yourself? Or do you feel good standing on your own?

If you are just creating a pseudonym as a gimmick, without being able to create good music, I don't think it will ever work. I still think you need to be able to create good music. All the people I mentioned are very gifted, and cultivated that gift into something that connects with people. So I think we all should focus on 'getting good' above all else. Pseudonyms are bullshit unless you are already good.


----------



## Monkey Man (Nov 2, 2019)

NekujaK said:


> I can tell you what has worked for me and some of the folks I've worked with, but this may not be the whole story. For a foolproof answer, you should of course, consult with a copyright laywer. But here's what I know...
> 
> Contracts always refer to the legal name, and are signed by the legal name. A contract may include language that references the pseudonym, but it's the legal name that is binding.
> 
> ...





marclawsonmusic said:


> Ask Lady Gaga, or Eminem, or Bono, or The Edge, or Ozzy, or Kid Rock, or Daft Punk, or Jamiroquai or...
> 
> Of course pseudonyms work. It's just a question of whether you are trying to create an identity bigger than your self. For some, it's easier from an artistic perspective - you say 'fuck everything', embrace the alter ego, and create from that perspective. But is that you? Do you need to create a persona to be yourself? Or do you feel good standing on your own?
> 
> If you are just creating a pseudonym as a gimmick, without being able to create good music, I don't think it will ever work. I still think you need to be able to create good music. All the people I mentioned are very gifted, and cultivated that gift into something that connects with people. So I think we all should focus on 'getting good' above all else. Pseudonyms are bullshit unless you are already good.


The two best answers so far IMHO.

Thank you, guys! ❤


----------



## WaveRider (Nov 2, 2019)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Ask Lady Gaga, or Eminem, or Bono, or The Edge, or Ozzy, or Kid Rock, or Daft Punk, or Jamiroquai or...



Jamiroquai is a band, but your point is well taken. 

DeadMau5 (another guy who doesn't like the last name Zimmerman) 

and JunkieXL to name a few others...


----------



## christianhenson (Nov 3, 2019)

My pseudonym has made more money in royalties than my _actual _name. I made an American urban style library album that required me (at the request of the library company) to have a name that sounded more American and black, so I made one up, adopted that and it became a massive hit, bought me a house and enabled me to seed fund Spitfire Audio. Without my urban avatar there would probably be no Spitfire Audio I wouldn't have been able to satisfy my financial commitment to it with Paul. 

I think what made the album successful was it sounded authentic at a time when library music versions of hip hop and soul sounded like pale imitations and not "from the street". A bit "Dad dancing at the disco". Whilst I'm certain it wasn't fundamental to its success, I think my surname helped to convince people that the provenance was trustworthy, even if it was actually created by a red headed Brit in a flat off Fulham Broadway, London.

How you're perceived, your brand, your image IS important. If you don't adopt an act, put on your spangly trousers, tousle your hair and whack some lens flair on your website from time to time you will inevitably fall short compared to those who do. Would Cary Grant have been as successful had he called himself by his birth name? You only need to look at JK Rowling who adopted _that _gender neutral, veering on masculine moniker to gain the trust of young male readers up to and until her form was proven at which point she could proudly reveal she was a Scottish single mum writing her books in her brother's cafe in Edinburgh?

It matters when it matters all the way up to when it doesn't matter. My name wasn't bad it was just about as WASP as you can get, which didn't work for that project.

If I could start again I would genuinely would have adopted a more Eastern European pseudonym Kristoff Hensonovsky looks way better as a HOD card.


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 3, 2019)

> If I could start again I would genuinely would have adopted a more Eastern European pseudonym Kristoff Hensonovsky looks way better as a HOD card.




That makes me think that most of my acquaintances abroad don’t know exactly how to say my name (notably english-speaking & japanese-speaking people).
I think I should go for something universal like Dada Kiki Toto or something like this.
Oh wait Toto is a brand of toilet bowls in Japan...


----------



## Geomir (Nov 3, 2019)

Kevin Fortin said:


> I like Geomir, though. It seems like an Old English/LOTR name, but one can also see Greek and Russian roots, so it reads like "World Peace". Nice composition of username!
> 
> But maybe your real name or something else more neutral would be better, in case you happen to become crabby and bitter later in life (let's hope not!).
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind words! Wow you got into my mind completely! That's why I love Geomir, because it's a real combination of my first name, my last name, and it has a LOtR feeling in it! 

A very important clarification here: Huge personalities / celebrities were mentioned in this thread! Bono, Bob Dylan, Lady Gaga, Sting among others. Also people mentioned contracts with Music Companies, even laws about changing your ID to match your nickname! It's so obvious that so many users of this forum are professional musicians/composers/producers working in the field for years!

Well, I am not going so big! I am opening my Epic/Medieval/Fantasy YouTube channel and I was wondering if "Geomir's Fantasy Music Channel" sounds better (easier, more memorable, more catchy) than "George Mirtsekis' Fantasy Music Channel".

If some people love my music then - why not - I can sell my songs as MP3s using all those famous Internet Platforms. If all this goes better (beyond my expectations!) and some small indie company that is producing Epic Fantasy RPGs contacts me, then of course I will need to know more about contracts, laws, nicknames and IDs, etc...

I really thank you for your honest opinion! It will play an important role to my final decision!


----------



## christianhenson (Nov 3, 2019)

Well the guy who does Binging With Babish isn't called Babish.


----------



## synkrotron (Nov 3, 2019)

christianhenson said:


> Binging With Babish



He makes the nicest looking Pies


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Nov 3, 2019)

christianhenson said:


> My pseudonym has made more money in royalties than my _actual _name. I made an American urban style library album that required me (at the request of the library company) to have a name that sounded more American and black, so I made one up, adopted that and it became a massive hit, bought me a house and enabled me to seed fund Spitfire Audio. Without my urban avatar there would probably be no Spitfire Audio I wouldn't have been able to satisfy my financial commitment to it with Paul.
> 
> I think what made the album successful was it sounded authentic at a time when library music versions of hip hop and soul sounded like pale imitations and not "from the street". A bit "Dad dancing at the disco". Whilst I'm certain it wasn't fundamental to its success, I think my surname helped to convince people that the provenance was trustworthy, even if it was actually created by a red headed Brit in a flat off Fulham Broadway, London.
> 
> ...


I think this is very obvious as soon as you think about your perception in public. While not being as successful as christian with my little projects until now it was very clear to me that I don’t want my name linked to a german rock/pop project I do for a guy who does german carnival gigs. Everybody living in germany knows what I mean.😊
So I asked GEMA if my choosen pseudonym name is available and now I have two GEMA numbers. And I doesn’t have to worry if someone gets disturbed reading my name in a context that has nothing to do with my other artistic activities. The bank account stays the same😊
As long as you stay in one basket I think it doesn’t matter that much and the quality of what you do is more important. A strange and exotic name might even be more interesting and better to stand out as long as it’s not to complicated and fits more or less the genre.
So why not Snarf? Sounds cool somehow.


----------



## JohnG (Nov 3, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> I was thinking about going with Dr. Hfuhruhurr.



How about "Baron von gemütlich Hfuhruhurr, MFA" ?


----------



## brenneisen (Nov 3, 2019)

christianhenson said:


> If I could start again I would genuinely would have adopted a more Eastern European pseudonym Kristoff Hensonovsky looks way better as a HOD card.



or the (much desired) icelandic version: Kristján Hénsson


----------



## Sears Poncho (Nov 3, 2019)

christianhenson said:


> If I could start again I would genuinely would have adopted a more Eastern European pseudonym Kristoff Hensonovsky


I know several classical musicians who did this, none became "household names". I won't/can't name names. One is really laughable.


----------

